#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to add "async" code on my WordPress site?

## Ahamed

While I'm tried to add async code in my website there is I couldn't find any css or js file. So how can I add async code on my website without plugins?

----------


## grabcoder

Hi Ahamed,
"Defer & Async" Attributes are very helpful to increase the website page speed not only for WordPress but also for all sites. In your case, WordPress has some plugins. If you want to add this code without plugin you need to add your code to your “functions.php” or equivalent file such as custom.php. If you want more about this & the codes you can find HERE .

----------

